# Yellowing leaves



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

A few of the leaves on my Swords, and Anubias are yellowing. A few of the leaves on the Swords are actually turning opaque, and then die. The plants have been in the tank for about 3 months. I had some die off a short time after they were planted, and they rebounded with new leaves. I have twin tube 6500K lights, that are on for 7 hrs per day.(64 watts over a 40 long tank) I dose Flourish Comprehensive once a week. The Swords have root tabs under them. I dose Flourish excel once daily. With the flourish comp. and root tabs could it still possibly be a potassium, or iron deficencY? I am having a slight Staghorn, BBA algae problem. The yellowing started before the algae issue.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Yellowing leaves can mean several things. Since you use fert tabs it may mean you do not have enough Co2 in the water.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

No CO2 injection, just using API co2 booster.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It will only be a CO2 problem if the light is too much. Addittional CO2 is not needed if these are standard fl. bulbs? What type of bulbs do you have?

Are these new leaves yellowing or old ones? Anubias leaves start off sort of yellow and darken as they age. Many of mine do that.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

The bulbs are 32watt ZooMed Ultra sun 6500K. Some are older leaves, and one of the Anubias leaves is a new one. The leaves on the Sword are all older ones.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

No CO2 required for Swords and Anubias. Are there other plants in there that you are using the booster for?

Anyway, sounds like a possible iron deficiency.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

On the Sword I would only be concerned with new leaves. Give the Anubias a little time. Just about all of my new leaves start a little yellow and darken as they age. You can also try dosing some iron, it may speed up the process.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

hey bud , sorry your plants are hurting some , i didnt look at all the posts as im on a phone and just skimming but do you use co2 or any other boosters (im sure someone has sead all this.) plants yellowing can mean a lot. but the plants your growing are easy and hardy so if they are getting proper light and there arent any high demand plants in with them it could be iron. not sure where ur located but i use a simple api product (not a salesman sorry) it just seems to make my guys more lush and crisper in coloration. i have now 17 plant verietys in 2 planted tanks.. i almost enjoy my plants as much as the fish.. the api product is Leaf Zone it contains both chelated iron, to promote growth and prevent yellow, decaying leaves, and potassium, which aids in photosynthesis and cell pressure maintenance for strong, hardy and colorful leaves. For use in aquariums containing freshwater fish and plants. just this week i got myself a purple waffle hemigraphis which will be at my home on Thursday and i know nothing about..


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm on my phone and can't search, but that purple plant sounds non-aquatic.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

yep...purple waffle is not a true aquatic plant.


----------

